# Gothic Church Facade



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I know I know this might be a double post but I'm very happy the way these turned out and want to show off. I made these scarecrow stakes to hold the Ironstock T shirts. Thay are made out of PVC and paper mache...









This is the Gothic Church Facade that was used for the Funeral, Fatal Fashion show and Weasel Ball. I used 3/4" pink foam and dremel.









More images are lacated at
http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/funeralset.html


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great job Noah..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonderful job on the facade


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That did look totally awesome in person, NF... I was bummed to have missed the funeral.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool! How long did you spend making the facade? Only foam and a dremel? All hail Noah!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures and excellent work.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Revenant said:


> That did look totally awesome in person, NF... I was bummed to have missed the funeral.


Thanks. Im bummed I didnt get to meet you...or did I? I asked Dave the Dead to point you out but we could not find you on Saturday.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Very cool! How long did you spend making the facade? Only foam and a dremel? All hail Noah!


It was stretched out through a couple of months. Working on it on weekends. Going to Home Depot and getting supplies. The good thing was that I was able to do this in my living room. We have been under renovation so I have a wide open space and doesnt matter if I get paint on the floor. My wife would say, " That looks great hon....When can you finish the living room?"

The foam was glued onto a 2" X 3" wood frame frame and 4' X 8' X 1/2" chip board. Phobos had donated the wood. I used scrapes of Laun from the theatre company


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

the facade looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

The facade was even more amazing in person - extremely detailed (and heavy). I know you had it for sale - has it been sold yet?

We have to include the scarecrow stakes in one of the future make and takes - they were so creepy - even close up. Great job Jeff !!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, that thing is awesome. I bet it was great to see it in person!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the scarecrow look of the t-shirts. Now to get wife to allow me in the living room or family room with foam and a dremel......hmmmm.....


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent Job! Makes want to walk thru the door!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Amazing work! Totally believable. It's a shame you can't use it after all that work.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awsome Jeff! I love the look of the T-shirt picture.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is a labor of love my friend! Wow, just. wow.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Jeff,,,,,,does the buyer also get a boa?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. You are correct DC that it was a labor of love. I had this vision and made it happen. Ironstock always felt like my second Halloween in June.

Mazz- If the boa would be incentive for someone to buy it I would throw it in. Unfortunately the boa had a small accident on the way back home. Some crap colored paint got on it so it doesnt look too nice.

I have had alot of inquires but no solid offers. I just posted it to Craig's list.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job NoahFentz! I just noticed it on Craigslist before I spotted this thread. Good Luck, I'm sure you will find someone that will buy it. Just watch out for the scammers on Craigslist. Good Luck!!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

bump


----------

